

Wixi: one more webOS ?  - chmike
http://main.wixi.com/
Wixi was presented at TechCrunch40. The activation code "tech40access" may still work. The business model is based on disk storage renting. 

======
edu
Oh, I find really annoying when people call it OS when they want to mean, at
much, desktop. In this case I would call it web-media-player.

------
tx
YComb have a couple of very good questions in their application: "What is the
problem you are trying to solve?" and "What do your users have to do now?"

With these guys I am not sure how to answer those two, especially the 1st one.
"Share! Access Everywhere!" on a company's front page used to be cool... like
5 years ago.

Sharing and accessing from everywhere IS NOT a problem anymore.

------
chmike
Wixi was presented at TechCrunch40. The activation code "tech40access" may
still work. The business model is based on disk storage renting.

